# 2010 Cancun Challenge



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*The Cancun Challenge
The first two rounds ae being played in the U.S.*









Games Dates: November 23 and 24 
2010 Participants 

(Cancun Divisions)
*Riviera Division*
La Salle
Missouri
Providence
Wyoming

*Mayan Division*
Morgan State
North Florida
Prairie View A&M
Western Illinois


*TOURNAMENT SCHEDULE* 

Thursday, Nov. 18, Played in U.S. 
Morgan State @ Providence,Time TBA 
Prairie View A&M @ La Salle,Time TBA 
Western Illinois @ Missouri,Time TBA 
North Florida @ Wyoming,Time TBA 

Saturday, Nov. 20, Played in U.S. 
Prairie View A&M @ Providence,Time TBA 
Morgan State @ La Salle,Time TBA 
North Florida @ Missouri,Time TBA 
Western Illinois @ Wyoming,Time TBA 

Tuesday, Nov. 23, Played at Aventura Palace 
North Florida vs. Prairie View A&M,Time TBA 
Western Illinois vs. Morgan State,Time TBA 
La Salle vs. Providence,Time TBA 
Missouri vs. Wyoming,Time TBA 

Wednesday, Nov. 24, Played at Aventura Palace  
Losers: UNF/PVAM vs. W. Ill./Morgan St. ,Time TBA 
Winners: UNF/PVAM vs. W. Ill./Morgan St.,Time TBA 
Losers: Providence/La Salle vs. Missouri/Wyo ,Time TBA 
Winners: Providence/La Salle vs. Missouri/Wyo,Time TBA


----------

